# Texas now recognizes Alabama CWP



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Effective immediately, Governor Perry has issued a proclamation that allows persons with valid license to carry a pistol (concealed handgun licenses) from Alabama to carry in Texas. All Alabama license holders will be required to follow Texas law while carrying concealed in this state including age restrictions and type of weapon permitted. This proclamation will automatically trigger a reciprocal agreement. Texas concealed handgun license holders will be allowed to carry in Alabama and must follow Alabama law while in that state.

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/chl/reciprocity.htm#alabama


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me add another state on my list.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that was like the only state on the gulf coast that didn't have a deal beforehand. Now, we're covered pretty well...


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

And the fans go wild... or something like that anyways. :mrgreen:


----------

